

Kinko.me – easy to use PGP encryption – starts indiegogo campaign - radiospiel
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kinko-me-pretty-easy-privacy/x/4253161

======
conn23
What an exciting project. This solution sounds like a great answer for my less
tech savvy friends who want email privacy.

~~~
radiospiel
Thanks for the thumbs-up!

------
erikb
Wish you guys good luck!

------
lixus
Sounds very interesting!

------
prettyeasy
How does it work?

~~~
radiospiel
A super-simple description is:

\- we sync emails from IMAP account to an individual's device, decrypting
email in the process

\- when sending email via SMTP thru the box we encrypt email accordingly

\- the box provides SMTP, IMAP, and webmail access

\- all email encryption is done via GnuPG, so no lock-in: recipients can use a
regular PGP plugins

I hope this gives you a first impression of what's in the box.

